# Hi from New Jersey



## Rudy (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi, my name is Adam Goldberg. I live in central New Jersey. I work along side with "ccfan213" who is a Sound Engineer and I am a Lighting Engineer. I am a High School student and hope to see you all around the forum!


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 13, 2004)

hi adam hows it goin? evereone meet adam! hes been my best friend since we were 2 and have always worked together. adam: spend alot of time here and u will learn alot!


----------



## Sombra2 (Dec 13, 2004)

hi


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 13, 2004)

c'mon, someone who doesnt go to my school say hi!


----------



## SuperCow (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Adam. Your last name sounds Jewish, so you, Matt and me can form a Jewish triumvate. Sound like fun? I think so too.


----------



## Rudy (Dec 13, 2004)

*Jewish Treo*

yes matt and i are jewsh and lol that would be cool


----------



## SuperCow (Dec 13, 2004)

Sounds like a plan, Stan! (Yes, I know your name is not Stan, but it's a necessity to append that.)


----------



## Peter (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey, Welcome! I am going to get the two of you all mixed up now b/c you have the same icon! lol (I am the one with no icon! ya, it's way way down on my list to make myself an icon for here.... but ya.... college apps come first!) Welcome to the forums!


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm probably going to have the same problem as Peter! How do I tell you two apart without actually having to read the username?? 

Anyway, welcome to ControlBooth! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to the community! Enjoy and I hope to see you around often!


----------



## avkid (Dec 22, 2004)

hello,I am the unofficial welcome wagon. I hope you can learn from us and maybe teach us a thing or two!


----------

